# Review: Dodo Juice Supernatural Acrylic Spritz



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Hello all.

I thought I'd share with you my opinions on the new quick detailer by Dodo Juice, namely Supernatural Acrylic Spritz. At £12.95 for 250ml, it's reasonably priced and adorned with the signture Dodo Juice Supernatural graphics. The liquid itself is an opaque formula and is scentless. The big draw with Acrylic Spritz over Red Mist (or it's milder Tropical variant), is the fact that this is water based and not solvent, so you can quite happily apply it straight over fresh wax without fear of stripping it's protective qualities. This I like. Alot.

The bottle is the same as any other Dodo spray, and creates a fine mist when applied directly to a panel. Once worked over, it leaves a residue on the surface that is clearly visible, and requires the slightest of buffing with a clean microfibre to remove. As with most quick detailers, it's recommended to do one panel at a time, in the cool and away from strong sunlight. A quick spray, work over and then buff off and you're done. The liquid isn't as fine as Red Mist, so it doesn't go everywhere you don't want it to. I applied one coating on top of a fresh coat of Dodo Juice Supernatural, and the results are outstanding. The depth of gloss and reflectivity are incredible, and the beading it produces is fantastic too. I've also got a bottle of the new Supernatural Micro Prime, which is labeled as the next step up from Lime Prime, so I'll be testing that next.

If you're looking for a cheap, but highly effective quick detailer that does away with powerful solvents but is just as durable, then this product is for you. I washed my QS yesterday, a week after application, did absolutely nothing else, and these are the results.


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Looking good there mate. Be interesting to hear how you get on with micro prime.

I'm a complete newb to this detailing and it never ceases to amaze me how good a finish you can do with the right gear and products.

I need a das 6 in my life ha!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

The Avus is certainly looking brilliant 8)

Great feedback on the products you've used. I'm still new to this so am always looking for information to get 
that super shine :!:

Peter


----------

